# Fort Hood victims to receive purple hearts



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Fort Hood victims set to receive Purple Hearts, combat status | Fox News

I don't know what to think about this. It was a horrific thing and not "workplace violence".

Didn't I read somewhere in a post here that some of our troops overseas don't get combat status because they are only "advisors"?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Don't even get me started on this subject. They should have had medals a long time ago and the rag headed bastard that shot them should have been dead the same day!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im glad they are finally getting recognition. 

They had some ww2 veterans finally get awarded their high school diploma in 2001 at my high school. They had left in the 1940's that's about sixty years late isn't it?

Now we just need to correct the benghazi incident?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure how they can do that The purple heart regs were tighten up after VN. Many that would have gotten them in Iraq did not due to tighter regulation.
Now I am all in for the soldiers. We lost one of ours in that attack. My question is what is going on? They already declared it work place violence .


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Must be because of political noise. Heck who knows maybe this is the turn of the tide? Are there any political musings for the next election? I would like to see Sarah Palin again. But that's just me. I would like to see someone from the west coast too or at least not the east coast again. I think the only west coaster to be president was Nixon.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't have a problem with it really. I mean it wasn't combat but it was gunfire by what I consider to be an enemy of the state. So wounded here or overseas by the enemy, whats the difference. One day we may very well get invaded at the rate we are going. So I say let them receive them, and be quiet about it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought the PH was only awarded for wounds sustained in contact with the enemy in a combat zone. They certainly deserve it but are we finally calling this a terrorist attack?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I would put it in the same catagory as those at Pearl Harbor. They were attacked by a terrorist, during a time when we are at war with Muslim terrorists... It's combat...they just thought they were in a safe place. Good for them and God Bless em'. and shame on the leaders of our country who are only doing it for political expedience.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great news. Praise the Lord! The Muzzie in Chief was apparently left out of the loop.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Fort Hood victims set to receive Purple Hearts, combat status | Fox News
> 
> I don't know what to think about this. It was a horrific thing and not "workplace violence".
> 
> Didn't I read somewhere in a post here that some of our troops overseas don't get combat status because they are only "advisors"?


Yup... what a mess but thankfully they are FINALLY being awarded their Purple Hearts.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Wearing it and displaying it doesnt ease anything. I remember being new and having no ribbons. But I never wanted a Purple heart. Let them be


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Not sure how they can do that The purple heart regs were tighten up after VN. Many that would have gotten them in Iraq did not due to tighter regulation.
> Now I am all in for the soldiers. We lost one of ours in that attack. My question is what is going on? They already declared it work place violence .


Good point. John-Heinz Kerry got a couple for hang nails. He served in Viet Nam in case nobody knows. He is a slimier bitocth than his boss nearly. 
SO-CALLED "WAR HERO" JOHN KERRY A FRAUD


----------

